# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Curso online: Manejo Sanitario, Bioseguridad, Fusarium en Banano

## mcycursos

A Curso Manejo Sanitario Bioseguridad Fusarium Banano.jpg*  CURSO ONLINE : MANEJO SANITARIO DEL BANANO DE EXPORTACIÓN 
Enfocado en Estrategias de Bioseguridad y Prevención ante el Fusarium FOC R4T*
Del 10 de set  al 30 de oct 2020 
Profesor: Ing. Antonio Gonzalez (Colombia)
Temario:  Sintomas en campo, protocolos de bioseguridad, manejo de la enfermedad y medidas de contingencia. 
Incluye certificado de participación  *Inversión del Curso online Bananotecnia*  
Hasta el 5 setiembre: 
110 dólares / 300 soles /300.000 pesos colombianos  
A partir del 6 de setiembre: 
150 dólares / 400 soles /400.000 pesos colombianos 
Lee el programa del curso: Curso online: Manejo Sanitario en Estrategias de Bioseguridad en Banano ? Fusarium FOC R4T  *Informes * Siguenos en facebook: @bananotecnia consultas@bananotecnia.com 
Celular: 51983600986
Envianos un Whatsaap: https://wa.me/51983600986 Temas similares: CURSO ONLINE BANANO: FUNDAMENTOS DE LA FISIOLOGIA PARA LA NUTRICION CURSO ONLINE: AUDITOR EN BANANO DE EXPORTACION - CALIDAD PREVENTIVA Curso Online: Manejo Integrado de Banano Orgánico PRINCIPIOS DE BIOSEGURIDAD Y MANEJO SANITARIO EN GRANJAS AVÍCOLAS Y PORCÍCOLAS CURSO: PRINCIPIOS DE BIOSEGURIDAD Y MANEJO SANITARIO EN GRANJAS AVÍCOLAS Y PORCÍCOLAS

----------

